# Ford 5000 turns over but won't stay on.....Ignition issue??



## countrygent67 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hey guys I have a old 1970 Ford 5000 that's been converted to an alternator. I just yesterday replaced the original instrument cluster with a new one. I rehooked up everything like it was before and now It'll turn over and fire but as soon as I let the key off start position it dies.... I checked the wires at the starting coil (which I also replaced) and everything is how it was before I replaced it... My main question is the wire harness that goes from the starter coil to the main ignition coil has 2 connectors (one straight and one 90 degree elbow) at the ignition coil there is just one elbow connector I assume goes to the positive side of that coil. 

Now going back to the starting coil side of this harness The elbow connector went to the starter coil it's self and the staright connector plugs into another wire that comes down from the main wire harness which I assume would be 12v hot when the key is in the on position? Is this thought correct? If so I took my meter to it and even with the key on it's getting no power...... does this wire that suppose to go right to the ignition switch?? I am posting pics of both the wire harness that connects the starter coil to the ignition coil and what the the 2 connector side loks like plugged in.... HELP! and THANKS!!

PS! If anyone has a Gas 5000 and can take a couple pics of how the wires at the Starting coil are on theres or has a pdf of a wire schematic to share that'd be great too! Thanks again!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Danny,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

When the keyswitch is in the "on" position, you must have power from the switch to the ignition coil.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like the wire for the coil,and the wire for the starter solenoid are reversed.
Swap them ,and see if it stays running,then.


----------



## countrygent67 (Jul 15, 2008)

I tried switching them and the starter would not turn at all.... I think the problem is I'am getting no 12V from the switch wire when the key is turned on.


That I don't know if there's some connection tap or resistor between the coil and key switch that could be bad or what.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok,it's only getting 12v during cranking,so check the wire that goes from the switch,to the coil,for breaks/shorts.
On the ign.switch,there should be a terminal marked "I". Connect a jumper wire from it,to the coil terminal,then try to start it. If it stays running,there's a break in the harness wire,or a blown fuse.
Make sure you check the"I" terminal,for power with the key in the "on" position,first. If there's no power at the terminal,the switch is bad.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello again Danny,

First of all, let me explain how your Ford 5000 was originally wired.

Your tractor originally had a 12V system with a generator and regulator, but the original coil was 6V with a resistor wire from the keyswitch to the coil. The resistor wire drops the 12V down to about 6V so you don't burn the coil or points.

For starting, there is a wire from the starter solenoid to the coil supplying 12V to the coil for hotter spark for starting. Your wiring for the starter solenoid is correct, the engine will start as long as you have the keyswitch in the "cranking" position. 

But when the keyswitch is returned from the "crank" position to the "on" or "run" position, you must have power from the keyswitch to the coil through the resistor wire, or the engine will not stay running, which is what you are experiencing. 
__________________________________________________

When you have the keyswitch in the "on" or "run" position, do you have 12V on the keyswitch terminal for the coil? Maybe you have the coil wire on the wrong switch terminal? Or maybe the resistor wire is broken...."open" circuit (but you should still have 12V on the switch terminal)? OR maybe the keyswitch is defective?
________________________________________________
OR, there could have been some changes made to the coil circuit, and we will have to figure out what you have. Post back, and we'll go from there.


----------

